# Morlais railway tunnel April 10



## swanseamale47 (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while due to personal issues, but I'm back in explore mode now, so hopefully more to come.

The London & North Western Railway opened its connection to the Brecon & Merthyr in 1879, having become joint owners of the latter four years earlier.

Immediately south of Morlais Junction, the line plunged into a 1,040 yard tunnel which is 80 feet below ground at its deepest point. The last train scuttled through on 6th January 1958.

From its northern entrance, a gentle southerly curve soon gives way to a longer, straight section which incorporates three ventilation shafts - the middle one of these has lost its pepperpot. There is significant water ingress from the northerly shaft whilst the other two are dry.

The structure, which is in generally good condition, has become a magnet for abandoned and burnt out cars.


The Taff trail entrance, wet at start but passable.






Looking back towards the taff trail entrance.




Carrie and myself.




Burnt out car, theres a lot of in there.





One of the 3 ventilation shafts.




The remains of the "pepperpot" shaft cover.




More cars.




One of the wall recesses for workers to shelter in when trains pass.




Another ventation shaft.




Yet another wrecked car, must have busy here at one time!




A look along the tunnel.





The brick lined walls are in pretty good shape.




The clutter near the Dowlais end of the tunnel.




More rubbish.




Carrie inside the Dowlais end of the tunnel.





The Dowlais end of the tunnel.


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting shots-liking the gutter & drain pipe in the vent shaft! Your second shot is great!


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 25, 2010)

swanseamale47 said:


> The structure, which is in generally good condition, has become a magnet for abandoned and burnt out cars.
> 
> 
> 
> this describes a vast tract of swansea in one hit i like it


----------



## Exploretime (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice Wayne, i love the burnt out cars, obviously a secret place for joyriders to take cars and strip all the good bits off before torching them . Great pics too mate. love the vent shafts.


----------



## cardiffrail (Feb 25, 2010)

Lovely photos, thanks. Nice to see this one is still accessible. I don't remember the upside down car from a few years ago, however I am not sure how it got in there given the gap in the wall at the Dowlais end is too small.


----------



## justcurious (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice set of pictures there

I love picture 11 with the light coming down from the shaft and then more light in the background.....a nice explore well done!!


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the lighting and Pic 6 in particular

The Tate gallery would pay good money for that bit of metal.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent set of photos, I've not seen this tunnel before, also good to see you out exploring, welcome back


----------



## djrich (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics there, from the future too!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 27, 2010)

cardiffrail said:


> Lovely photos, thanks. Nice to see this one is still accessible. I don't remember the upside down car from a few years ago, however I am not sure how it got in there given the gap in the wall at the Dowlais end is too small.



Both entrances are too small for cars now, and both pretty difficult to actually drive to, I'm guessing the cars have been there for years?
Thanks for all the comments everybody.
Wayne


----------



## mc_nebula (Feb 28, 2010)

How did you go to the future to take these pictures? 

I would like the information, because I want the first on a particular chocolate factory in Brum...


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 2, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> How did you go to the future to take these pictures?
> 
> I would like the information, because I want the first on a particular chocolate factory in Brum...



Just the usual bog standard time machine (from Aldi I think?)


----------

